# Are these what I think they are? (VW RacingLine Wheels)



## mslade (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey all, I was wondering if you could help me identify these wheels.

I traded my Atlas wheels with someone for what I thought were 18x8 VMR wheels. I was livid when I got home and compared the VMR picture to my wheel and found it that it was not the same wheel. So I did some internet spelunking and discovered that I may have gotten the better side of the deal than I previously thought.

I weighed the wheels/tires and they totalled 45lbs (My Atlas wheels were 56lbs), which tells me that my wheels are ~20lbs since my tires are 25lbs. Specs are 18x8 et45. Paint seems a little shoddy, but they could have been powder coated black. The labels look the exact same as the VWR stamps, so I am being hopeful!


----------



## burgerkong (Jan 27, 2016)

mslade said:


> Hey all, I traded my Atlas wheels for what I thought were 18x8 VMR wheels. I did some spelunking and realized that I may have gotten a better bargain than I thought.
> 
> I weighed the wheels/tires and they totalled 45lbs, which tells me that my wheels are 20lbs. Specs are 18x8 et45. Paint seems a little shoddy, but could be powder coated black. The labels look the exact same as the VWR stamps, so I am being hopeful!


They could be Team Dynamics Pro Race 1.2......who makes the exact same wheels for VW Racingline haha. Team Dynamics changed their tooling so the newer 1.2's don't have the embossed script on the rim. Either way, great score!


----------



## mslade (Nov 9, 2015)

burgerkong said:


> They could be Team Dynamics Pro Race 1.2......who makes the exact same wheels for VW Racingline haha. Team Dynamics changed their tooling so the newer 1.2's don't have the embossed script on the rim. Either way, great score!


They very well could be! I was thinking the same thing, but you are right, no TD wording on the rim itself. The only give away are the technicalities. Lightweight, requires conical wheel bolts, spokes are sunkin into the lip, small raised portion of the center cap. But I won't know until it's confirmed 😞


----------

